# embarrassing funny moments



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

In the last two days...first, yesterday I fell to the ground while walking across the street at a cross walk in front of the school. I didn't trip on anything or feel weak, I just fell over out of nowhere!! And I ripped my new jeans too. Geeez. Of course there are people sitting out front of the school that saw, not to mention all the people in their cars. I jumped up and kept walking though within a second. lol I still have no idea how or why this happened. 

Then today at lunch I cut across the school lawn where people sit and eat their lunch. All of a sudden the strap on my flip flops gives out and I was walking fast so I kind of go flying forward right in front a group of people almost falling into them. lol Then I had to walk with one shoe one foot barefoot the rest of the way. If that wasn't embarrassing enough, a wasp was flying near me so I went to swat it away from me with my shoe and whacked somebody walking by with my shoe!!! Then had to walk like 6 blocks with 1 shoe to my car on the way home. 

I find this hilarious but also embarrassing. Mostly hilarious as these things seem to happen to me all the time and I get used to it. lol Last year I sat on a mini chocolate bar the kids left out and it was still stuck to my butt when I was at school. I walked around like this until finally someone was kind enough to tell me. I could go on and on with stories like this. lol

Please tell me it's not just me!! Who else does has bad luck and ends up embarrassing themselves at school?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Well i dunno if anyone really noticed these things, but so far this semester i've sat on wet pavement (trying to wait for the bus in an avoidant location lol) and got a wet spot on my butt, dropped pizza on myself in the cafeteria because I was so anxious from bein in there, and come to think of it, this morning i stepped on a piece of candy. It was one of those circle, gummy-like, sugar-coated candies, and i stepped on it right before getting on the bus. People on the bus may have seen me pull it off of my shoe haha. I think a lot of the time the embarrassing thing happens due to high anxiety obscuring thinking. I say dumb embarrassing things sometimes and will forget important information (like peoples' names) within minutes of being told. Your chocolate bar incident is kinda funny. Bleh embarrassment lol.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

My phone went off during utter silence in one of my classes. Everyone loves Ol' Dirty Ba$tard...except my teacher, who did not hesitate to give me a detention right then and there.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I walked from one end of my high school to the other just as school let out for the day in bright green neon safety glasses. Not one of the hundreds of kids that I passed by informed me I was still wearing them from my chem lab right before.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I let rip when i was weeing in the urinal at the train station the other day aww man the look on the face of the guy next to me was priceless :um i just washed my hands and left giggling like a school kid.
Someone musta sat on a seat with gum on it cos when they got of the train they had chewing gum stuck to their butt aww man i didn't have the heart to tell him i just lol'd and secretly felt grateful it wasn't me.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've had LOTS of embarrassing moments on campus. Interesting that you should bring up having the strap on your flip flop give out, because the exact same thing happened to me! I was walking to my next class, and all of a sudden my flip flop just fell apart. At first I tried (unsuccesfully) to try and get the strap back on, but then I gave up and had to walk half barefoot to class! Very embarrassing!

And the other day my notebook fell off my desk...straight into the lap of the girl sitting next to me. ops


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

dreamer222 said:


> I've had LOTS of embarrassing moments on campus. Interesting that you should bring up having the strap on your flip flop give out, because the exact same thing happened to me! I was walking to my next class, and all of a sudden my flip flop just fell apart. At first I tried (unsuccesfully) to try and get the strap back on using a piece of string, but then I gave up and had to walk half barefoot to class! Very embarrassing!


 That happened to me too ops Those sorts of things alway happen to me. I'm continually breaking, loosing, and dropping things and it makes me feel so embarrassed. It's great that you guys are able to laugh about it though . great attitude


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I was walking back to my dorm from the library one night, I misstep on a curb and fall flat on my face. Two guys walking on the opposite side of the road laugh but try to hide it. 
Wasn't too funny for me since I got my first ankle sprain there and a nasty gash on my knee (I was bleeding through my jeans). Then I had to hop all the way to my dorm and then the next morning I hopped all the way to the health center across a big *** campus while ppl stared.

One morning in my dorm I went to the bathroom to take a shower, I open the shower door to find one of the other girls on my floor naked. Doesn't help that she must have been close to 300 pounds. Scarred for life there...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a habit of leaving things behind in classes (which is why I carried around as little as possible). Halfway through the break I'd realize I forgot it but by then half the class would be full. 

I was late for 3 of my 4 first high school classes ever. I got sooo lost. Talk about awkward, I'm surprised I still even went. But the funny one would have to be grade 10 science class. I recognized a few people from my old junior high, but also this one dude in my area who I knew for sure was a few years older. And so I assumed it was the wrong class (since I guess it didn't occur to me you could re-take classes if you failed or something?) - I walked by like 3 times peeking inside, went in and sat down once, left, then came back and had to ask the teacher if I had the right room.

Yeah it was the right room.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

These stories are great. I have some winners but I can't remember any at the moment.

dreamer222: The google ads want to sell you some new flipflops, by the way.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

pita said:


> dreamer222: The google ads want to sell you some new flipflops, by the way.


:lol Really? They need to do a better job then, because I have yet to see their ad! All I see is something about L-Theanine by Jarrow, whatever that is.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, these stories are great. lol thanks for sharing. Thankfully, nothing embarrassing happened to me for a few days. We'll see about next week. lol


----------

